# 2 Philly bottles.. which one is worth more?



## cyberdigger (May 12, 2013)

...the 1870's pony or the 1980's foamy?


----------



## epackage (May 12, 2013)

Foamy I bet... Probably wrong though.


----------



## TJSJHART (May 12, 2013)

I'LL AGREE WITH JIM    THE PEPSI WERE THROWAWAYS THERE ARE A LOT AT SHOWS .


----------



## antlerman23 (May 12, 2013)

id drop a twenty on the squat way before I would give a dollar for the "foamy". I don't see anything very cool about those modern bottles.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 12, 2013)

I dont care if the Pep is worth more Id take the squat.That foam bottle is disgusting[:'(]


----------



## Jim (May 13, 2013)

Some people like those foamy screw-capped things. To me, they're throwaways, a modern, machine-made turd. The McKinney, while common, is an attractive old soda with character and class. I happen to own two of the McKinney bottles, and paid a grand total of nine bucks for both of 'em. That's 900 times what I'd give for ol' foamy, provided I had one of those grimy, sticky, nasty pennies in the cup holder of my truck that I really just wanted rid of.

 It's sad to say, but I could see the foamy Pepsi bringing more than the McKinney on eBay. I remember drinking plenty of those, and I'm only 32!  Foamy himself even asks you to "Dispose of him properly", and you don't see that on the McKinney [] ~Jim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it say "Please deposit in privy" on the Mc []


----------



## zecritr (May 13, 2013)

While i understand the disgust but those foam will disappear faster thatn the others so will be more collectible and worth more which means when sold you can buy more of the good bottles  lol


----------



## appliedlips (May 13, 2013)

Its the foamy! No brainer, look at that beautiful shine on that metal cap and vibrant colors on the label! That glass shines  like a diamond. That squat is made all sloppy, glass is non uniform, they didn't even take the time to get the bubbles out of the glass.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 13, 2013)

[][][][][][][]


----------



## zecritr (May 13, 2013)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## sunrunner (May 13, 2013)

call me old fashon but ,i like the art of an old bottle.


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2013)

Me too, Jim.. Doug that was hilarious! So, why am I getting offers for the foamy but I can't give away the McKinney..??


----------



## antlerman23 (May 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> So, why am I getting offers for the foamy but I can't give away the McKinney..??


 ill take it! []


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2013)

You can give it away, there's a taker right here @email me.com. That's only because I don't like PepsiÂ® though. MoxieÂ® on the other hand... []
 PS; full please and I'll pay shipping.. NOT


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2013)

They will both be on my table at the Brick NJ bottle show, Sunday June 2nd.. 

 Google map:  the Elks Lodge, 2491 Hooper Ave, Brick, NJ

 ..if either of you comes to the show, you will get one of these for free.. [:-]


----------



## antlerman23 (May 13, 2013)

quite a trip from Minnesota id say!


----------



## cyberdigger (May 13, 2013)

LOL you might want to leave on the Friday before.. []


----------



## MisterSilverSearcher (May 14, 2013)

Ugh...hard decision I'd have to go with the Pepsi...[]


----------

